# FolderView Plasmoid zeigt Inhalte nicht an

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

weiss nicht genau seit wann das Teil seine Funktionalität eingestellt hat, aber bei mir geht's definitiv auf 3 verschiedenen Gentoo PC's nicht mehr, jeweils mit KDE-4.5.2 ausgestattet.

Früher offnete der Mouse-over-Effect die die Ordner-Ansicht, sprich tauchte in die tiefe des Ordners ab und zeigte dessen Inhalte.

Jetzt passiert da nicht mehr viel, ausser einer kleinen Info am Mousezeiger über Anzahl der Inhalte oder so.

Ausserdem trägt nun jeder Ordner ein +/- Symbol, dass den Status zwar wechselt beim Click, aber mehr passiert da nicht.

Hätte damit gerechnet dass man drüber die Ordner öffnen kann, wisst ihr da mehr?

Kann man's konfigurieren, oder ist es noch buggy weil gerade im Umbruch.

Dank Euch für Hinweise,

Gruß Andy.

----------

## franzf

Das "+" ist das selbe "+" wie in dolphin: Der Ordnereintrag wird zur Auswahl hinzugefügt (Bei dolphin im Singleclick-Modus). Deshalb auch das "-" wenn du das "+" angeclickt hast für "aus Auswahl entfernen".

Auf oberster Ebene (also direkt im plasmoid auf dem Desktop) bekommst du jetzt ein neues Icon auf Ordnern: Einen Pfeil nach oben. Den wenn du clickst, startet deine gewohnte Navigation im Unterordner. In den Popups öffnet dann aber ein Überfahren wieder den neuen Unterordner.

Ich find das neue Symbol angenehmer als das automatisch Aufpoppen bei Mouse-Over. Das hat mich immer irritiert und oft gestört. Würd mich freuen wenn es auch in Unterordnern den Pfeil geben würde!

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe diese Problem auch seit >= KDE4.5. Ich habe kein neues Icon auf den Ordnern und ich kann auch oft nicht mit einem normalen Klick in die Ordner wechseln, bzw. diese im Dolphin öffnen. Ich muss oft im Plasmoid an einer freien Stelle rechts-/linksklicken, um das Plasmoid überhaupt wieder zur Mitarbeit zu überreden. Ziemlich nervig.

----------

## franzf

Habt ihr schonmal das plasmoid entfernt und wieder neu eingefügt?

Ansonsten wäre der Teil aus der ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc interessant, hier steht

```
[Containments][16][Applets][44]

geometry=910,66,600,400

immutability=1

plugin=folderview

zvalue=191

[Containments][16][Applets][44][Configuration]

Share=false

filter=0

filterFiles=*

geometry=910,66,600,400

immutability=1

mimeFilter=

plugin=folderview

url=file:///home/irgend/ein/Verzeichnis

zvalue=191
```

Die Info-Duplizierung hat mich irritiert, dachte erst ich hätte es hier mit einer config-Leiche zu tun, werden aber beide aktualisiert bei z.B. Geometry-Änderung.

Das "immutability" ist auch lustig, damit kannst du einzelne plasmoids sperren! Hoffe die Option bekommt mal einen Platz im Config-Dialog...

----------

## cryptosteve

Entfernt und neu Hinzugefügt nicht, aber ich habe ein jungfräuliches home unter KDE4.5 angelegt und hatte da die gleichen Probleme.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Franz,

Das mit der Auswahl, sprich dem + und - funktioniert ja noch hier, der Rest jedoch nicht, es taucht also auch kein weiteres Symbol auf (bei drei PC's)

Plasmoid entfernt und neu platzieren hat nix gebracht.

Interessant auf dem ersten PC ist, dass ich hier scheinbar die Leiche im Keller habe ...

Ich zeig dir mal eben meine Einträge nur folderview betreffend:

```

[Containments][1][Applets][2]

activity=

desktop=-1

formfactor=0

geometry=564,20,401,343

immutability=1

location=0

plugin=folderview

screen=-1

zvalue=9

[Containments][1][Applets][2][Configuration]

activity=

desktop=-1

formfactor=0

geometry=564,20,401,343

immutability=1

location=0

plugin=folderview

screen=-1

url=desktop:/

zvalue=9

# und viel weiter unten, nähe Dateiende dann noch den hier!

[Containments][72][Applets][81]

geometry=1372.528,131,600,400

immutability=1

plugin=folderview

zvalue=0

[Containments][72][Applets][81][Configuration]

geometry=1518,24,374,339

immutability=1

plugin=folderview

zvalue=41

```

Werd mal die Einträge rausschmeissen und neu versuchen, die anderen folgen dann später.

Rückmeldung wenn Zeit zum Testen...

Erstmal heissen Dank.

Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Aloah,

hab die o.g. Einträge rausgenommen, dass Plasmoid neu platziert, jedoch geht's immer noch nicht.

Auf dem Zweitrechner das gleiche, obwohl es hier standardmäßig nur einen Eintrag in der plasma-desktop-appletsrc gab.

Komisch finde ich aber, dass im Gegensatz zu Franz's appletrc, bei mir die neuen Einträge keine url= Zeile mehr enthalten.

Ob hier wohl der Hase im Pfeffer liegt?

Mal bei der nächsten Gelegenheit weiter testen...

Ober kannst du's mal bei dir auskommentieren, und schauen ob's dan nicht mehr geht?

Wie auch immer, wir bleiben dran...

Bis dann.

----------

## franzf

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Komisch finde ich aber, dass im Gegensatz zu Franz's appletrc, bei mir die neuen Einträge keine url= Zeile mehr enthalten.
> 
> Ob hier wohl der Hase im Pfeffer liegt?

 

Nein. Das ist einfach die Default-Konfiguration, da wird (jedenfalls bei mir) der "Perönliche Ordner" geladen. Wenn du unbedingt einen url-Eintrag haben willst, kannst du ja mal im Config-Dialog rumwurschteln  :Razz: 

Aber Achtung: Im Gegensatz zu kde3 (und wohl den meisten DEs) wird die Config nicht sofort geschrieben. Plasma hat im Hintergrund einen Timer laufen, erst nach dessen Ablauf werden eventuelle Änderungen geschrieben. Ich hab jetzt keine dbus-Methode gefunden um die Config neu zu schreiben. Die config wird auch bei Beenden von plasma-desktop geschrieben (wenn nötig), also

```
kquitapp plasma-desktop; sleep 5; plasma-desktop &
```

Aber komisch ist das schon irgendwie... Ich hab das jetzt an drei Rechnern (alle mit Gentoo) ausprobiert, alle haben ihr kde-4.5.2 zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten bekommen, und bei allen dreien geht das folderview-plasmoid problemlos. Alle drei Rechner laufen auf Singleclick zum Dateiöffnen. Ich hab jetzt mal auf DoubleClick gestellt (man will ja alles testen  :Razz: ) - aber auch hier schaut das plasmoid genau so aus wie vorher. Amusant wie der Franzose sagen würde...

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Franz.

Ich will nicht unbedingt einen url Eintrag in der appletrc, sondern einfach nur dass es funktioniert   :Laughing: 

Noch nicht erwähnt hatte ich, dass ich auch alles per single-click Einstellung nutze.

Auch meine Drei KDE-4.5.2 Rechner wurden zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten erstellt...

Spielen andere DE Settings oder USE Flags da mit rein?

Kannste mir vielleicht mal einen Screenshot mit aktivem Mouse-over Effekt erstellen, bei dem man diesen ominösen Pfeil sieht, mit dessen Hilfe sich dann der Ordner öffnen soll.

Vielleich bin ich einfach zu deppert und verstehe hier was gänzlich falsch. Und da ja ein Bild mehr sagt, als tausend Worte hilft's vielleicht...

Komisch, bei mir scheint die appletrc aber im laufenden Betrieb erstellt zu werden, wie ich Gestern feststellen konnte.

Hab auch noch nicht mit einem jungfräulichen User-Profil probiert - werd ich Heute Abend mal testen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Ok, hier zwei Screenies:

folderview mit Pfeil

folderview Navigation

Hoffe das hilft.

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Franz,

nun seh ich ja mal wie das aussehen soll. Den Pfeil krieg ich tatsächlich nie zu gesicht (ich geh doch wohl recht in der Annahme, das mit dem Mouse-over über dem Ordner, also im gleichen Moment wenn das + / - erscheint, auch der Pfeil zu sehen ist, so es sich um einen Ordner handelt, richtig.

Kannst du mir zur Sicherheit auch mal deine Einstellungen des Plasmoids nennen, (die man beim click auf den Schraubenschlüssel einstellen kann) oder sind die letztlich auch in der appletrc gelistet, dann diese bitte einfach mal vollständig posten.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich find das neue Symbol angenehmer als das automatisch Aufpoppen bei Mouse-Over. Das hat mich immer irritiert und oft gestört. Würd mich freuen wenn es auch in Unterordnern den Pfeil geben würde!
> 
> 

 

Ja, das hat mich auch stets ein wenig daran gestört, aber besser als garnicht zu funktionieren, oder nun dann doch stets dolphin starten zu müssen, gelle.

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung!

----------

## cryptosteve

Jau, den Pfeil sehe ich heute auch zum ersten mal. Ich habe allerdings ein anderes Theme eingestellt, ob es damit etwas zu tun haben kann? Ich teste da nochmal ein wenig rum.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jo, das ist es. Ich habe in Systemsettings -> Erscheinungsbild der Arbeitsfläche -> Arbeitsflächendesign von Tragedy auf Air umgestellt und schon hab ich den Pfeil.

Danke, dann wär das auch geklärt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Steve,

da warst du wohl schneller, leider hatte ich das nicht gelesen und bis gerade selber getestet um auf die gleiche Lösung zu kommen. Habe das Theme Air eingestellt und schon ging's. Dann hab ich mal neuere Themes runtergeladen und installiert, leider scheinen die wenigsten Themes mit dem Folderview kompatibel zu sein. Ein Themehatte ich, da wurde der Pfeil er kdmals Lupe dargestellt, und das + und - waren in oben Links wie eine Ordnerecke dargestellt.

Das ist auch der Grund warum bei mir drei PC's das gleiche Problem haben, da ich überall das gleiche mühevoll selbst erstellte Lieblingstheme nutze. Mal sehen ob ich die paar der kompatiblen aber hässlichen Themen wieder so schön wie vorher hinkriege - Fuck, war verdammt viel Arbeit!

Mit einem neuen Userprofil hätte ich das wohl schneller rausbekommen, aber leider ließ sich der nicht starten, sprich mal wieder nicht einloggen per kdm. Das bösartige daran ist, dass sich das Compositing in der kwinrc nicht deaktivieren lässt, da die Einträge dafür bei einem frischen Profil noch nicht existieren, und somit wohl versucht wird Compositing zu aktivieren. Das Problem betrifft daher aber nur nicht geeignete Grafikkarten, ist aber wieder ne andere Baustelle.

Trotzdem meinen Dank an Euch und noch'n schönen Restabend.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ergänzend dazu sei noch erwähnt, dass zumindestens beim Theme "Tragedy" ein Klick an die Position, an der bei Air der Pfeil-hoch ist, auch hier die Ordner geöffnet werden. Es fehlt also nur das Symbol, während die Funktionalität selbst erhalten bleibt. Wer das weiss und mit dem optischen Makel (=Pfeil fehlt) leben kann ...

----------

## franzf

Aha, ist bekannt:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251815

----------

